# [SOLVED] USB Flash Drive can't format



## maicahsaul

I bought a Flash Drive (CD-R King USB Flash Disk with 16.0 gb - 2.0)

My friend used to copy songs and paste it to my flash drive, but when I used to move it or copy it in my PC it says that. It is "write-protected"

Any help guys. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE

*Re: USB Flash Drive can't format*

Try the sticky at the top of the page> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html


----------



## maicahsaul

*Re: USB Flash Drive can't format*

Thanks for the help Dogg. )

My USB Flash Drive is now working well.


----------

